# Lucky Lab Ride Pics Portland yesterday



## BWbiker (May 7, 2012)

Good times, great ride! On the way back I was solo, I had to blow past a group of touring bikes I knew were headed for the pub to beat them to the indoor bike racks!
On the way home the touring bike gods tried to take out my Motorbike. One of the straps holding my Motorbike in the trailer let loose. The bike went down hard, I thought I smashed the tank in. The Schwinn gods prevailed and no damage! I would have been sick had it been hurt!




View attachment 50911View attachment 50912View attachment 50913


----------



## BWbiker (May 7, 2012)

*More Pics from Portland ride yesterday*

View attachment 50916View attachment 50917


----------



## slick (May 8, 2012)

Very impressive vast array of bikes! It's really great to see people out enjoying their vintage bikes! That Hiawatha Arrow caught my eye, as well as the Colson ribbed tank bike. Some rare bikes in your group there. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## cyclingday (May 8, 2012)

The Schwinn Gods smile down favorably for those who ride their bikes on such a glorious Pacific Northwest day.

I've heard that the Gods will break loose a strap now and then, if they think thou is a little too complacent, just to instill a little appreciation for how fabulous these old bikes really are.


----------



## BWbiker (May 8, 2012)

*Schwinn gods*



cyclingday said:


> The Schwinn Gods smile down favorably for those who ride their bikes on such a glorious Pacific Northwest day.
> 
> I've heard that the Gods will break loose a strap now and then, if they think thou is a little too complacent, just to instill a little appreciation for how fabulous these old bikes really are.



Thou (me) had my head up my ...
for strapping it in like I did and for driving to fast with my trusty '38 in tow! NEVER AGAIN:o


----------



## BWbiker (May 8, 2012)

*Marks ride*



BWbiker said:


> View attachment 50916View attachment 50917View attachment 50918View attachment 50919



I have a another shot of Derek riding Marks Arrow through a puddle of water:eek: I could be convinced to post this.......


----------



## redline1968 (May 9, 2012)

WATER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   it was fun.  met some new people at the lucky lab who want to show at the next meet.


----------



## Boris (May 9, 2012)

BWbiker said:


> I have a another shot of Derek riding Marks Arrow through a puddle of water:eek: I could be convinced to post this.......




Hey, I want some of that action too! Mark, bring the puddle jumper again next month.


----------



## BWbiker (May 10, 2012)

*Water hazard!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



redline1968 said:


> WATER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   it was fun.  met some new people at the lucky lab who want to show at the next meet.




Now I am forced to post the pic Derek, cat's out of the bag!


----------



## Boris (May 10, 2012)

That wasn't just any puddle, that sure looks like one SATISFIED DOG to me.


----------

